# North by Northwest, Chapter 3: The Winter of Our Discontent



## Citizen Mane (Jul 29, 2006)

*The Old North Line near the Foothills of the Caerrhenians in the shadows of the Westernmost Tower — Today, Just after Sunrise*

The door was just where the tall svirfneblin said it would be, and it opened exactly as described.  A short climb up a hewn rock stair, and the party found itself outside for the first time in a while — at least one week, if not more.  The weather, previously atypically warm for the late fall season, had turned, and the ground was now hard with frost.  The air was crisp and cool.  The jagged peaks of the Caerrhenians loomed over head, their peaks covered with a white snow, made dazzling by the rays of the early morning sun.  High above you was the abode of the Mahatkata, a wise man, spurned by the Frostmaiden, but vouched for by the caster.  To the north, in the scrub plains between the Broken Lands and the Ice Sea, waited Coldfoot Willie.  Both of them had answers, presumably, although how likely they would be to yield those was another matter entirely.  And somewhere else out there was Delmozen's Forge.

Turning northwest, the party begins to head towards the mountains and the Mahatkata.  After marching for the rest of the day, you find yourself in the beginning of the foothills, patches of granite and sandstone jutting out amid the hard earth, green and white with moss  and frost.  And still above you, the mountains, the Mahatkata's dwelling atop the highest peak -- an odd, treacherous, needle-like formation, jutting out from behind a line of smaller, but still steep, mountains.[sblock]I need to know a few things:
Marching order?
Are you camping or forcing the march a while longer?  The area's fairly exposed, but a lot of places will be until you get into the mountains.  Will you have a standard operating procedure for this sort of thing?  (That is, always rest/never force march or some such?)
Just let me know what you plan to do if you're going to camp, and what you'll do in the morning, and we can pick it up there.  If you have any plans on tackling the range or making provisions or plans for climbing, now's the time to do it.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“We shouldn't force it. We are no mountain goats, and should take this treacherous climb well-rested,”_ Zeegra advises.

When they rest, Zeegra will cast a _Detect Magic_ spell, to examine the wizard's items, and if anything stick's out, further look at it using the _Object's Loresight_. Furthermore, she will try to decipher the spellbook they found on him, not having prepared the right spell for it yet, she has to do it the traditional way, though.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 29, 2006)

*Herev*

You are right
Herev replies
We don't know what denizens are going to lurk over there, we need full strength.

* I guess Herev is on the lead … with scouting Ghur maybe?


----------



## Starman (Jul 29, 2006)

Cellan nods his agreement. _There's also no imminent danger_, he thought. It would be much better to not rush, but be rested and prepared for any surprises. The druid will bring up the rear with Manakar.

Admiring the beauty of the scenery, Cellan's thought turn toward his friend, Thrimistar. _It's too bad he's not here to see this_, the druid thought. He absent-mindedly fingered the necklace his friend had given him. _He's probably recounting the story of how he lost his leg to some youngsters._ Cellan chuckled picturing his friend, tankard in hand, exuberantly telling his story to a crowd of kids.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

OOC: Cian and Keita would best be placed near the center of the party. I would also suggest we proceed at a normal pace. 

Cian seems to be facinated by every rock and tree you pass. His eyes are wide at the sights and sounds of the surface world which he hasn't visited for more than a 1,000 years. He moves with a spring in his step eager to see what lies over each hill. He mumbles lyrics and hums a tune as he walks, the excitement of the surface encouraging him to create a new song.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 9, 2006)

*Zeegra*: The flask, or rather its contents, are magical, but nothing else is.[sblock]*Thanee*: You're going to need to spend at least one day in study for each spell you want to copy (PHB 179).  If you do this tonight, you won't be able to rest and prepare new spells.  I'll assume that you got the chance to study at least one spell while the group outfitted itself back at Cian's village.  Spellcraft is 18, and you've identified the spell _color spray_.  I'll assume that you've taken odd bits of time to copy it over to your book, so you can add it to your list of spells.  Let me know if you want a sleepless night.[/sblock]*Everyone*: You wake up to another cold day, the ground hard with frost.  Cellan, Ghur, and Zeegra can tell by looking at the dark sky to the west that some sort of weather is coming in over the peaks sometime later today.  Yet, for now, it's clear and travelling should be easy.

The first section of your journey towards the needle-like peak is easy enough.  The foothills and early stages are still fairly level.  After about three hour's march in to the mountains, you come across a narrow, but swift river, the water pale brown with silt.    About twenty-five feet wide, it rushes down through the hills before twisting off to the south.  You will need to cross it, and, looking up ahead and to the north, you see a likely place -- the muddied shale of the banks slopes slightly more gently there, and the river seems wider, maybe forty or so feet.  Small standing waves indicate a shallow, rocky ford.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

"Ideas?"  Says Cole as he looks over the rushing and probably very cold river. "We could spend time looking up and down river for somekind of crossing?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“That looks pretty treacherous. Give me a few minutes, and I should be able to get on the other side, though. With a rope.”_


[SBLOCK]OOC: It's about 25 ft. to clear? Zottel would be able to jump that distance with a Take 10, when Zeegra prepares a _Jump_ spell into her free slot and uses that.

Oh, and I just updated Zottel's Jump to +10, since it appears to be wrong. +2 Str +4 racial +4 from 40 ft. speed.

Sleepless night sounds good.  Since Zeegra hasn't used up many of her spells on the last day (only _Detect Magic_ and _Object Loresight_ from the evening before, IIRC), she would still retain them and does not really need to prepare anything, anyways that day.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Starman (Aug 9, 2006)

"Uhm, why don't we cross, uh, there," Cellan says, pointing north at the place that looks more easily forded.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 9, 2006)

"Let's all cross at the ford, or what appears to be a ford. A rope would make that easier"  says Ghur as he heads forward to the low spot on the banks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 10, 2006)

*Herev*

I'll hold the rope while you pass
Announce Herev
And then you'll help me.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Cole nods his head in agreement and moves to help Herev with the rope. Once Herev fords the river he signals the others in the group to follow, while he anchors the rope.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2006)

*Cian*

The Dark Elf watches the others having little to add to their preparations. He examines the area thinking it might be a good place for an ambush. He grips his crossbow tightly.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 11, 2006)

[sblock]*Thanee*: Fair enough.  Until you receive 1 hour of uninterrupted rest, you will be *exhausted* (half movement, -6 to Str & Dex).  After said hour, you will be *fatigued* (no run, no charge, -1 Str & Dex).  Eight hours of rest will remove that condition.  You are currently *exhausted*.  Unfortunately, your studying last night was for naught.  As for the river's width -- you could jump it at a narrow spot, but at the ford, it's forty feet wide.

*Assumption*: It appears that your wilderness rogue, Ghur, is taking the lead, followed by Herev, then the casters & canines (it could be a band!), followed by Cole.[/sblock]*Ghur*: You slowly begin to cross the river, only to be knocked off your feet by the current.  As you struggle to stand up in the icy cold waters, you find yourself swept away by the current, ending up some 20 feet down river in a far deeper spot...

*Everyone*: You see Ghur get swept away downstream, and, just as the dwarf begins to go under, the dark, brackish waters swirl around him, rising into the shape of a young woman with coal black hair and green scales.  Her clawed hands cradle the dwarf, stroking his beard.  "You're in my river, my _kaunis_."  She turns to the group.  "Pay me with blood, or this one will never reach the other side."  She pats his head covetously, but makes no more threatening move than that.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 11, 2006)

*Herev*

Drawing his Warhammer but taking a cautious approach, Herev shouts loudly to overcome the noise of the river.
Are you desire only blood or do you want to consume life ?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Zeegra*

Zeegra stops Zottel, when the river becomes alive (at least it seems so to her, probably just because she is a little tired). Since she doesn't quite know what to say, she just waits for the answer to Herev's question.


[SBLOCK]OOC: Zeegra would use Take 10 to study. Didn't say that, though, previously, so she will do so in future. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 12, 2006)

"I'm not concerned with where the blood comes from."  She smiles sarcastically at Herev.  "I bet you're a bleeder, though."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 12, 2006)

*Herev*

Herev pulls out his dagger and cuts a narrow wound in his palm (1hp)
He then squeeze his hand and let's the blood drops fall into the river
Here is your blood lady, now let him go


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 12, 2006)

She squeals excitedly, but holds on to Ghur.  When she sees the drops of blood fall into the river, she gives you a slight pout.  "You can do a bit better than that, can't you?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 12, 2006)

*Herev*

I curse thy Lady but I will grant you your desire.
He cuts deep into his forearm and twist his face in pain. (3 hp more)
You better close this wound later
he whispers to Cellan and turns back to the river lady
now let him be!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 12, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

With the rope securly anchored around a studry tree, COle stands by with his swords in hand and waits for the water elemental's reaction. _Not to sure if I would have done that..._


----------



## Starman (Aug 12, 2006)

Cellan nods at Herev. _Of course, I'll heal him. I just hope she's satisfied with this and doesn't decide she wants more. _


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 12, 2006)

She shudders as more blood drops into the water.  "More, please," she says sweetly, still holding on to Ghur.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 12, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

Cian holds a blade to his own wrist. "I have little enough to spare, but you are welcome to it if you will let us all cross first," Cian says.


----------



## Starman (Aug 12, 2006)

Cellan face grows red, fearing that it won't end until someone is seriously hurt. _I need to do something._ He raises his voice. "I, uh, think you've had, uhm, enough. Let our friend go, and we'll...uh, be on our way."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 13, 2006)

Her eyes flash as she turns on Cellan and says, "You think I've had enough, do you?"  She pauses for a second, collects herself, smiles coquettishly, and continues, calmly.  "I only need a few more drops.  They don't have to be from him —" she eyes Herev hungrily "— although he looks as though he could spare it more easily than your other friend.  As for his offer, blood then passage.  I'll do it no other way."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“I'm sure we could have made the jump...”_ Zeegra mumbles mostly to herself.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 13, 2006)

Ghur watches the exchange going on with carefull and calculatuing eyes. 

As the creature drinks, Ghur slowl tries to get a hand upon one of his axes. As she damands more blood, Ghur decided the time is now to prevent more suffering by his friends. He makes a quick strike with the axe to try and distract the creature and will try to struggle out of her grasp.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 13, 2006)

[sblock]*Fenris*: I'm going to assume you mean your shortsword, as Ghur doesn't carry any axes.  At least none that are listed on his character sheet.  Side note: she's not drinking the blood; her reactions are purely to the blood falling into the river.  Also, because you're grappled, you're going to need to make an opposed grapple check to draw the sword (PHB 156), and then can take an attack at -4.[/sblock]*Ghur*: You barely manage to draw your shortsword, taking advantage of her surprise to slip it out of its sheath.  You stab at her, but miss her narrowly.  She drops you and screams.[sblock]*OOC*: Initiative for everyone.  Please post two rounds of action.  Characters entering the river will need to make a Str check against DC 12 to avoid being knocked prone by the current.  Characters failing that check will need to make a DC 15 Swim check in order to avoid being swept 20 feet downriver.  She is, at closest, about 35 feet away, although it costs three squares of movement to get halfway across the river, and then would take another round and a half to swim down to her assuming you do nothing else and succeed on your Swim checks (DC 15).  Does that all make sense?  Nature is fun.

*Fenris*: Ghur will need to make a DC 15 Swim check now that she is no longer holding him to avoid going 20 feet further downriver.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 13, 2006)

OOC: [sblock] What a dwarf with out an axe!?! What was I thinking.   Shortsword is fine

Ghur Swim Check (1d20+5=24) 

Good thing I'm a Swamp Dwarf.
[/sblock]

Ghur Init (1d20+3=20) 

Ghur will try to swim as quickly as he can to the far side of the river. If he reaches the other side, he will climb out and get his bow out.


----------



## Starman (Aug 13, 2006)

Cellan and Manakar brace for the ensuing action. "Go, Ghur! We'll get her!" he hollars.

Assuming Ghur gets to the other side of the river and is out of the water, Cellan casts _entangle _centered on the woman. If Ghur is still in the water, the druid gets his sling out and will fling a stone at her. If Cellan did not cast his spell the first round, he will on his next turn, again assuming Ghur is out of the water. If he has all ready done that or Ghur is not clear, he will again fire off a bullet from his sling.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_They sure have weird customs here, but this doesn't seem right either..._ Zeegra thinks, as all of the sudden the so far peaceful encounter turns into outright combat.

Undecided, what to do now, Zeegra waits to see how the events unfold for the moment.


OOC: Initiative 7 (Zeegra) & 9 (Zottel). Delay to beginning of next round.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 14, 2006)

*Herev*

We will poison the water if you will not flee
Shout Herev to water lady.
Without any ranged weapon, Herev runs along the shore to be directly in front of the fluid woman. Readying his Warhammer if she plans to approach him.

Init (1d20+2=7)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

Cian steps forward and readies his crossbow shaking his head at the unfortunate turn of events. 

OOC: [sblock]He had a blade out to offer blood, so changing weapons and taking a five foot step this round. Will fire next round.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole Attemps to cross the stream in hopes of supporting the bigger warrior. However his footing slips in the rocks and before he can catch himself, he gets swept down stream. 
Round 1
Intinative
Strength Check & Swim Check

Round 2
Strength Check & Swim Check


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 18, 2006)

*Initiative*
River fey 20a
Ghur 20b
Cole 12a
Cellan 12b
Manakar 11
Zottel 9
Cian 8a
Keita 8b
Zeegra 7a
Herev 7b

*Round 1*
Ghur swims quickly away from his tormentor.  Her scream cuts off, and she begins to sing a song that is both beautiful and terrible.  It is transfixing.  [Will saves]  Cellan, Cian, Herev, and Zeegra can shake it off, but the rest of you, including the animals, are far less fortunate and feel the overwhelming urge to move towards her.  

Cole, standing on the banks of the river, is the first to step into the icy water, he blinks momentarily, but remains transfixed and continues towards her, the current sweeping him downriver.  Meanwhile, Cellan launches an _entangle_ at the woman, and the native plantlife of the area, on both the shores and, any straggling plants in the water, shoot out and start to twitch, grabbing at any thing that moves.  As Cellan does this, Manakar leaps into the water, and, before he can even start to swim, is swept downstream and into the mess of plants and water.  Zottel follows to the same result.

Cian steps forward and draws his crossbow, as his guard dog hops into the river; as the wolf and riding dog before him, Keita cannot resist the current.   Herev rushes down the bank until he's nearer to the woman, while Zeegra continues to delay until the beginning of the next round.

*Conditions*
Ghur, Cole, Manakar, Zottel, and Keita: Beguiled
Water fey _unwounded_


Spoiler



8/8 hp


[sblock]I think conditions have changed sufficiently to warrant a change of actions from what you've previously posted.  It may seem that the _entangle_ is unfortunate, but it will, at the very least, keep the beguiled people in the river from floating too far downstream.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

Cian takes aim with his crossbow and fires (1d20+5=23) at the beguiling fey. "You wanted our blood, but force us to spill your blood in the water."  
OOC: [sblock]Damage (1d10=1) I don't suppose the fey's beguiling is sound based?[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“Zottel, stop!”_ Zeegra calls out, but the enchanted dog doesn't listen.

With a snarling sound, the canis kobols fixes the water fey and conjures up a cloud of bright glittering particles around her.


OOC: At the beginning of the round (Initiative 21)... Cast _Glitterdust_, catching only the fey if possible.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 18, 2006)

[sblock]*Scotley*: Yes, it is.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

"You try my patience madam," Cian says to the fey. He begins to sing (Perform Check) (1d20+9=16) in a surprisingly powerful and rich voice given his aged and frail seeming frame. He sings with rising power trying to overcome the power of the begiling song.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2006)

After diving out of the creatures arms, Ghur begins swimming away, until he hears her start to call to him, he pauses, and begins to swim back to her, slowly as he struggles agaisnt the current.


----------



## Starman (Aug 19, 2006)

"Manakar!" The druid finds himself in a state of panic. Cellan changes his _cat's grace_ into a _summon nature's ally II_. He summons a crocodile right next to the watery creature and orders it to attack her.

On the next round, assuming that there is room around her, Cellan will drop barkskin for another sna II spell. He will use it to summon another crocodile which he orders to attack. If the woman is surrounded by charmed people and animals, he will pull out his sling and fire a bullet at her. 

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming that the _entangle _spell prevents the crocodile from performing its grapple attack to pull the woman under the water, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 19, 2006)

*Herev*

Herev is quite helpless, without any ranged weapon and not wanting to jump into the water and be caught with the living roots and seaweed.
_My father's fishing net!_
He suddenly remembers, Advancing along the rocky shore, Herev take out his fishing net and tries to catch anyone from his friends and drag him to the shore.

OOC - I leave the rolls and rules of that to you.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 23, 2006)

*Initiative* (_italics_ = beguiled)
River fey 20a
_Ghur 20b_
_Cole 12a_
Cellan 12b
Crocodile 12c
_Manakar 11_
_Zottel 9_
Cian 8a
_Keita 8b_
Zeegra 7a
Herev 7b

*Round 3*
The fey woman continues to sing and draw your companions closer.  Ghur swims over to her easily, but Cole is swept 20 feet past her downstream.  Cellan summons a crocodile, placing it immediately next to the woman.  It snaps its jaws across her waist, tearing her nearly in two.  The water around her turns dark with her blood.[sblock=OOC for Everyone]Cellan is turning out to be quite the resourceful combatant for y'all.  Anyhow, she's dead (things would have gotten bad had she lived for one more round), and the real question now is how are y'all going to get Cole (and the dogs) out of the water?  He's definitely not decked out for swimming (Swim of -6), and the current's pretty fast.  I'm assuming that Herev might try the net, but I'll give Cian and Zeegra a chance to try something, too.  For every round you can't get him out of the water, there's a good chance that he'll be swept further downstream, and who knows what awaits him there.  

Beguiled characters are no longer beguiled, by the way.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 23, 2006)

Ghur snaps out of his trance to find himself bobbing in the water.

A quick scan of the areas sees several others in the water.

"Some one get downstream with a rope!"  he calls out as he strikes out with a strong stroke after Cole.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 23, 2006)

Herev holds his father's fishing net and throw one end to the water.
Hopefully he will catch some of his friends or one of the animals.
if some of them are caught by the living roots it will be easy enough to throw a rope to them and wait for the entangle spell to end


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zeegra*

Once she realizes, that the fey has gone down and is no further threat, Zeegra runs along the river bank, calling out to Zottel, encouraging the dog to swim towards the riverside where he can climb out of the river. Being a reasonably good swimmer, he should have a good chance to fight the current. Seeing no way to help Cole herself, Zeegra mostly stays out of the way of those who hopefully can.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 24, 2006)

All three animals — Zottel, Manakar, and Keita — are caught up in the mess of weeds and branches from Cellan's spell, which, although annoying, is reasonably safe.  Meanwhile, Ghur swims after Cole, while Herev heads down the river bank, ready to hurl his net out into the water for the other warrior to grab.[sblock=OOC for Strahd]Make a Use Rope check against DC 10 to see if you can get a good throw out there.[/sblock][sblock=OOC for Bloodweaver1]Make a Dexterity check against DC 10 to see if you can grab the net.  For every two points by which Strahd exceeds his DC 20 Use Rope check, subtract 1 from the DC, rounding halves down (i.e. if he rolls a 19, make your Dex check against DC 4).  There will be an armor check penalty on this.[/sblock][sblock=OOC for players with animal companions]Your little canine buddies will be able to swim to shore fairly easily once the _entangle_ lets up.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 24, 2006)

Throwing the net Herev curse his bad luck as the fishing net Lands short


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

With the Fey's song no longer controlling his thoughts, Cole takes control of his actions and reaches for Herev's Net.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2006)

*Cian*

The Dark elf moves along the river bank to hold out his longspear for one of those in the river to grab on to.


----------



## Starman (Aug 24, 2006)

Cellan calls to Manakar, and once the wolf is on shore, he clutches him in a hug. "I'm glad you're safe," he whispers. 

Remembering that a friend is still in the river, the druid jumps up and runs down stream. He pulls out his length of rope along the way. When he is ahead of the big human he will get ready to throw one end of the rope out when he gets close.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 26, 2006)

[sblock=OOC for Everyone]I'm going to move out of combat time right now.[/sblock]*Cellan*: Manakar barks happily.

*Cole*: You are unable to quite grab Herev's net (it's a bad throw, really), but you are able to stop your progress downstream as you swim towards it.  Between Herev's net and Cellan's rope, the party is eventually able to get you out of the water.

*Assumption*: The party takes some time to dry off as best as possible and/or change into dryer clothes if they have them before continuing.

*Everyone*: You have to take your time, but you cross the river at the ford without further incident and continue the climb into the mountains.  As you ascend and move deeper into the range, the weather starts to turn colder.  Part of this is certainly the increase in altitude coupled with the progression of the day, but some of it seems quite unnatural.  Eventually, you find you've arrived at a small copse of stunted pine trees on a large earthen outcropping hanging over a ledge.  A handful of ravens sit on the branches, watching you curiously.

*Cian, Cellan, Zeegra*: The dogs and wolf seem slightly tentative as it gets colder.


----------



## Starman (Aug 26, 2006)

Cellan scratches Manakar. "Cold?" he asks his companion. "It is awfully chilly."

"Uh...we should, uhm, that is, uh, someone should scout out a ways. Uhm, I mean we should, uh, see what's around before, uh, stumbling into it," Cellan says. "Not far or anything. Uh, just a ways to, uh, see if there's anything out, uh, out there.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2006)

*Zeegra*

Zeegra uses her larger winter blanket to cover Zottel's back, to keep him warm. She had spent the time near the river, while everyone was trying to get dry, to doze off a little and to catch up on her lack of sleep last night.

When Cellan mentions, that they should scout ahead, Zeegra says:
_“That seems like a good idea. I could need another break, while some of you take a thorough look-around.”_


----------



## Scotley (Aug 28, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

Cian follows suit wrapping Keita in a winter blanket and huddling close. "Should we try to start a fire?"


----------



## Fenris (Aug 28, 2006)

"Yes, start a fire. Do you have flint? I'll scout around a bit to dry off myself and see what the surrounding terrain holds or may hide." says Ghur


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Swords at the ready, Cole stands watch over the camp site while the others scurry about. _This... so called leader, better have some wealth behind him... _


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 29, 2006)

*Ghur*: [Knowledge/Nature] 



Spoiler



A quick trip around the area reveals little.  You can see the ravens' nests up in the stunted pine trees, so they're certainly local, and you do notice that the ground is riddle with small cracks where it's exposed to the sun.  There's little grass or scrub here, leaving little more than exposed dirt in a lot of places.  Despite this, it's extremely solid — and likely frozen if you get more than a foot or two down.



*Cellan*: [Knowledge/Nature] 



Spoiler



The ground here is riddled with what appear to be small spider's nests; you even spy a couple darting in and out of the cracks.  They're tiny arachnids, with white fur and blue eyes, and their presence here indicates that cold weather is coming very soon — the eggs never hatch unless winter is imminent.

*OOC*: You also notice everything Ghur does.



*Everyone Else*: While Cellan and Ghur scout, you manage to start a nice fire and soon have a cozy camp set up.  The pine burns very well, and the smell is not entirely unpleasing.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2006)

*Cian*

The old dark elf sits near the fire with a smile on his face as he looks out over the lands around him. Despite the cold he seems in a pleasant mood. "It has been so long since I have looked out aross open lands like this."


----------



## Starman (Aug 30, 2006)

Cellan comes back and sits down near the fire, warming his hands. "Well, uh, winter is definitely coming, uhm, soon. Other than, uh, that, I didn't...see much."

The druid is quiet for a minute and then smiles. "It's been, uh, dangerous, so far. But, I'm, uhm, glad to be here. Uhm...I'm glad you guys are, uh, here, too. I couldn't ask for, uh...better traveling companions."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 31, 2006)

*Herev*

Let's raise a toast for that … and for a warm good night sleep
Herev replies, lifting his water skin up

Starman – can you cure Herev like you promised.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 31, 2006)

Sitting by the fire, Cole raises his drink and nods his head in silence with the large mans toast. Take a long pull from his drink his mind quickly drifts from the surrounding forest to his friends and loved ones that he left back in his village. He only hopes that they are still there when he gets back. _ I must find a way…_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 2, 2006)

[sblock=OOC for Starman]You can go ahead and make any rolls for healing that you need to, if Cellan's able to heal Herev right now.[/sblock][sblock=Assumption]I'm going to assume that Bloodweaver1's post is the last thing anyone wants to post before y'all sleep.  For watch order, I'm going to assume that Zeegra and Herev will take the first, Cole will take the second, and Cian and Cellan the third — that'll guarantee all the casters eight hours of sleep.  I put Cole on alone this time, I'd assume it'd be Herev the next (none of the rest of the group can really take a watch by themselves — the fighters are just that much tougher).[/sblock]The night itself passes uneventfully, at least insofar as the watches are concerned.  Your dreams, however, are perhaps more vivid that usual.[sblock=Cellan's Dream]You see a land of snow and ice stretching countless miles before you.  A white tiger stands next to you, watching you curiously.  From the snow rises a beautiful marble statue.  A woman with elven features, but slightly broader, as if she were human, too.  She wears simple peasant garb and holds a lily in her left hand.  She looks over her shoulder at something, a slight smile on her lips.  The tiger walks towards the statue and curls around it protectively, continuing to regard you.  It seems almost amused.[/sblock][sblock=Cian's Dream]You see a land of snow and ice stretching countless miles before you.  A white tiger stands next to you, watching you curiously.  The ice breaks into a giant fissure, and in front of you is a subterranean village, similar in style and architecture to your home.  Silent and peaceful, like a church or library.  Nothing happens.  And then the silence is broken by a cacophony of tin flutes, playing faster and faster.  Eventually, this chaotic note is replaced by a perfect, golden chord, so pure that its very sound overwhelms the image before you, leaving nothing but its brilliance.  Almost imperceptibly, you can hear the tiger start to purr.[/sblock][sblock=Cole's Dream]You see a land of snow and ice stretching countless miles before you.  A white tiger stands next to you, watching you curiously.  And then, growing out of the snow, a castle.  And a village with peasants.  Human peasants, out from under the yoke of the Erlkonig and his elven lords.  A strong, broadshouldered man in a heavy cloak stands on the ramparts looking down on the peasants.  When he waves to them, they cheer.  All goes black and then the vision is replaced by a silvered bastard sword on a purple robe, trimmed in ermine.  The pommel is a tiger's head, it's mouth open and ears pulled back.[/sblock][sblock=Ghur's Dream]You see a land of snow and ice stretching countless miles before you.  A white tiger stands next to you, watching you curiously.  The earth starts to slide away, revealing enormous granite halls, some of them partially submerged, with elaborate, ornate stonework.  The smells of burning coal and ale assail your nostrils, and from everywhere you hear the sounds of laughter and of iron being struck at the forge.  As you watch, the waters recede, and you are swept down the corridor until you face a giant pair of iron doors marred only by a complex ornamental knocker shaped like a tiger's head.[/sblock][sblock=Herev's Dream]You see a land of snow and ice stretching countless miles before you.  A white tiger stands next to you, watching you curiously.  The land splits as a river rushes through, carving it's own path.  Despite the snow, the river is bright and warm, just as it would be on a summer's day.  You can see a school of fish breaking some ways downstream.  Everything fades to black momentarily, and the vision is replaced by a stone hall, empty, save for a king on his throne.  His left leg is mangled beyond repair and he holds a wooden bowl full of a deep red wine in his lap.  The tiger looks at you quizzically.[/sblock][sblock=Zeegra's Dream]You see a land of snow and ice stretching countless miles before you.  A white tiger stands next to you, watching you curiously.  Suddenly, the cold and snow are shut out, and you're in an endless library, its stacks filled to the point of overflowing with books and scrolls.  In front of you is a table with an open tome on it.  You cannot read the language that the text is written in, but you can clearly make out a single arcane sigil written in a bold Draconic.  It means, roughly translated, "understanding."  The tiger reaches up with it's paw and closes your eyes.  In your mind, you can hear a deep voice say, "Not yet."[/sblock]And, then, you wake up.  Over night, somehow, the weather has turned colder, and with the first rays of the morning's light, you feel snow falling on the ground.  Winter has arrived.


----------



## Starman (Sep 2, 2006)

Before they go to sleep that night, Cellan casts _cure light wounds_ and _cure minor wounds_ on Herev. 

[sblock=OOC]3 from clw + 1 from cmw = 4 points healed[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2006)

*Zeegra*

Before she has started her watch, Zeegra sat over her spellbook for a moment and then cast a spell on Zottel, to keep him warm for the coming day. Then she pulled out the other spellbook and cast a spell to gain a little more insight about this object.

* * * * *​
_“Good morning! I hope you havn't left your warm clothing back at home. Looks like we are going to need it now,”_ Zeegra says, when she opens her eyes and stands up. Soon after resting, she is all over her spellbook again, preparing for the coming day.

Once she is done, Zeegra immediately casts another spell of protection, this time for herself, and finally pulls out the foreign spellbook again, to read in it for a few minutes, using another spell to understand the words written within.


OOC: Casting _Endure Elements_ with the free 2nd-level slot on Zottel in the evening, and the prepared one on herself in the morning. Also casting _Object Loresight_ [CBoEM; full description in Zeegra's character sheet] on the spellbook they have looted in the evening. And finally, in the morning, she will cast _Read Magic_ and decipher the spells in that spellbook.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 2, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

Awaking with a start, Cian rises with a creaking and popping of old joints. He begins to hum absently, trying to catch the essence of his dream in song, yet doubting he could ever capture the perfect cord. "I had the most amazing dream last night. Perhaps it is the result of being back on the surface, for I rarely dream with such clarity. I saw a world like my home, yet it was in ice and snow which broke away. A tiger watched with me. We heard the most amazing music, he whistles a bit of the flute tune, but it ended in a fabulous golden chord. The tiger was purring." He shakes his head humming again, "most amazing." His childlike amazement is enough to make you wonder if the cold is getting to him.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 2, 2006)

[sblock=Zeegra's spells]From your casting of _object loresight_, you learn that the spellbook is two years old.  With _read magic_, you are able to decipher all the pages of the spell book, which holds the following spells:







> *0-level*: _acid splash, arcane mark, daze, detect magic, detect poision, disrupt undead, ghost sound, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, prestidigitation, read magic, touch of fatigue_; *1st-level*: _color spray, disguise self, identify, magic aura, silent image, sleep, ventriloquism_.



All said, it takes you 22 minutes — 1 minute per page — to read the book.[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Sep 3, 2006)

Cellan goes apart from the others to meditate and prepare new spells. Manakar lopes off, not far, to find something to eat.

After he is done, Cellan rejoins the others, his breath frosting in the air as he speaks. "Uhm, I dreamed about a tiger, too. I think it was, uh, guarding a statue, though. I don't know." The druid pulls his cloak tighter around him and pokes at the ground with a stick. 

_Thrim would know what the dream meant_, Cellan thought. _He was always good at figuring stuff like that out. _


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 3, 2006)

A tiger you say, I remember a tiger in my dream too
Says Herev as he practices some new maneuvers with his Warhammer on a nearby trunk, warming his muscles with some stretches, he leans on a big rock and add.
I saw a weird twisted king as well …Nahhh, stupid dream.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

With a stick, Cole plays with the warm coals of last night fire, hoping he can restart the blaze. Cole looks over to the large warrior when he mentions dreaming of a white tiger, but says nothing._ Did we all of the same dream?_ He turns his attention back to the camp fire and tries to focus more on the dream _That sword... Could it be? Could it br my fathers sword?..._ Finally the flames flicker to life and within a few moments Cole's has his hands out stretch over a warm fire.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2006)

*Cian*

"Strange that a tiger should invade the dreams of many of us. Did everyone dream of a tiger? Perhaps this 'Tiger' is trying to tell us something?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 4, 2006)

Cian's question hangs in the air as you break camp and continue your ascent into the mountains.  The paths get steeper and more treacherous, something amplified by the falling snow.  Visibility is reduced to maybe a mile, if that, and the sky is a solid, immutable gray when you look up to find the sun.  Sometime towards nightfall, you reach the base of the smaller mountains ringing the needle-like peak.  Steep, although nowhere near as treacherous as the other, they present a formidable obstacle to even the most experienced mountain climbers.

The plateau you've stopped at is fairly secure (another decent camping site).  It's not large, but large enough for your group.  Looking around, you notice some small stunted plants and trees, and what appears to be a couple of odd snowdrifts.  Closer inspection, however, reveals that these snowdrifts are actually something more sinister.  Perhaps a half-dozen dead animals — some ravens, a pair of wolves, and a caribou — lie frozen on the ground, half covered by freshly fallen snow.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 4, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“Yes, I also had a dream with a white tiger. It told me, that we were not yet ready, or not yet there. Whatever it means, we will hopefully find out sooner or later. But we should not just disregard these dreams. It surely was no coincidence, which means, that someone or something has sent these dreams with some purpose in mind.”_


----------



## Starman (Sep 5, 2006)

Cellan inspects the animal corpses trying to figure out what they died of.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 6, 2006)

*Cellan*: As you get closer to the animals, you feel very cold.  Too cold, actually, for the weather and time of year.  It is actually painful.  [3 cold damage]  And then, suddenly, you remember reading about snowflake lichens, a small plant that grows on rocky surfaces and ice and gives off a deadly cold aura.  It generally resembles — ah, a quick look at the area, and you can see bits of it here and there — strange patterns of snow crystals.  It's hard to spot with the current snowfall, but, once you know it's there, it's unmistakeable, and it clearly killed the animals.  You step away from the lichens.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2006)

*Cian*

With a shiver the Dark Elf keeps his distance from the frigid lichen. "Would the caribou make a nice suppliment to our food if we could get it away from the lichen and thaw it out? I fear food will be increasing hard to find in this environment."


----------



## Starman (Sep 6, 2006)

The druid shivers and wraps his winter cloak tighter around himself. "I would...uh, stay away from lichens like those." He points them out. "They, uhm, can be deadly."

Cellan nods at Cian's suggestion. "It would, uhm, probably require, uh, magical protection, but we should be, uh, able to...do it."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

"What if we created some kind of fire? Would that not solve the Lichen problem?"  Asks Cole as he looks between the Lichens and the group.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cian*

Cian scratches his chin absently as he considers. "Perhaps I could manage to catch around a leg or horn with my whip without getting too close to the lichen? I would need some help dragging the beast though."  
OOC: [sblock]How far from the caribou does the cold extend?[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 9, 2006)

[sblock=OOC for Scotley]Ten feet.[/sblock][sblock=OOC for Starman]Snowflake lichens are susceptible to fire like most all other plants.[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Sep 9, 2006)

Cellan nods at Cole's fire suggestion. "Uh, fire does destroy them."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 11, 2006)

Ghur starts shaving tinder and building a fire.
"Well then, let's get a fire going, both to kill that lichen and because I don't fancy frozen meat."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 11, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Move tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 11, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“At least this treacherous plant gives this campsite decent protection from that direction. Now we only need to figure out a way how to continue.”_

That said, Zeegra prepares herself and Zottel for the night, sitting over the spellbook for a few more hours, before getting the much-needed rest.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 11, 2006)

*Cian*

"If I can get a whip on the animal, we can try to pull it out. I don't think the dangerous cold extends too far. I would rather not destroy the lichen as it does provide a barrier to anyone that might try to come at us from that direction." He steps off just out of reach of biting cold and casts out his whip trying to lash it about the fallen animal.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 12, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Are you destroying the lichen or burning it?  First person to post with a decision by noon wins!  Well, you know what I mean.  Once I know for sure, I'll push things along.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2006)

*Cian*

[sblock]Cian wasn't going to disturb the lichen. He's trying to get the prize without disturbing it.[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 12, 2006)

[sblock=OOC and Assumption]Sorry, of course.  I apparently had my mind on something else when I posted that.  The choice is burn or avoid, essentially.  That said, I'm moving things along with the *assumption* being that the lichen is not burnt, and the caribou is pulled out.[/sblock]Your group carefully pulls the caribou out from the snow banks near the lichens and sets about cleaning and heating it.  It takes a good while, but, when all is said and done, the party has a good food source for a little while.

The remainder of the night is uneventful, and the party continues travelling in the morning, through the next day, and on again, reaching the base of the tallest mountain within a day and a half from camping near the lichens.  Carved into the side of the needle-like mountain is a vicious set of stairs, steep and treacherous, but navigable for the party, although it stands to be a rough trip for the animals.  The biggest problem will be, of course, the fact that the stairs will need to be taken in one trip as far as you can see -- there's just not anywhere obviously visible that would provide a safe, comfortable, or manageable camp site.[sblock=OOC]Naturally, I'm assuming at some point you'll be climbing, but what I need to know is what precautions you might take, how you'll tend to your animals, and so on.  The stairs are no more than ten-feet wide and frequently far thinner.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

"Do we wait for morning to try the stairs? They look dangerous. I think perhaps we would be safer roped together. That includes the dogs."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole silently nods in agreement with the Dark Elf. _Where the hell do these stairs go..?_


----------



## Starman (Sep 13, 2006)

Cellan kneels down to Manakar. "You want to be tied to a rope, friend?" He smiles and scratches the wolf. 

"Uh, we should start, uhm, early. I don't want to be, uh, stuck in the middle come, uhm, night."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 13, 2006)

*Herev*

To the halls of the sky king I guess
Herev says to nobody in particular and thinks about his dream.
What a view, he says and look around, this is a good place to camp and start climbing in the morning, I have a feeling that our bones will gladly need a good night sleep.

As for climbing – Herev will lead the way and tie the rope to himself


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 16, 2006)

Again, the night passes uneventfully, and you're able to get good, solid rest.  A good thing, the next day's progress considered.  Herev spends the morning getting everyone tied together [Use Rope +3, take 20] and ready to climb the mountain.

The stairs are brutal and steep — it is sometimes necessary to almost crawl up them, but you manage easily between the fairly slow pace and the assistance of Herev's rope.  All the while, the snow continues to fall, heavily.  About three-fifths up the side of the mountain, and just before nightfall, Cellan, Cian, and Ghur hear a strange scratching and chittering sound.[sblock=Assumption]Marching Order: Herev, Ghur, Cian and Keita, Zeegra and Zottel, Cole, Cellan and Manakar.  I've loosely culled this from earlier posts.[/sblock][sblock=OOC for Cellan, Cian, and Ghur]Six seconds to react, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

Cian turns toward the sound and raises his crossbow, ready to fire at any threat. "I hear something approaching."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 17, 2006)

KJ [sblock] If there is an adequate amount of room, ie a flat surface to stand on, Ghur will draw his bow. If not he will wrap his left fist up in the rope and draw his short sword with his right, scanning for the source of the sound in either case.[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 17, 2006)

Cian's warning is enough for all of you, and, as you turn, you see three large spiders covered in tufts of stiff white hair, climbing around the sides of the stairs from just behind you.  Eight pale blue eyes mark each of their faces, with huge, dripping fangs tucked beneath their horrible heads.[sblock=OOC]Initiative and two (2) rounds of combat actions, please.  There is no surprise round.  Be aware that you are (1) tied together and (2) ascending a very steep stair.  These two factors will combine to reduce your maneuverability by half.  The three spiders are currently ten feet away from Cellan and Manakar and twenty-five feet away from Herev.  Engaging in melee on the stairs will be very hard, requiring DC 13 Balance/Dex checks each round.  The stairs are five to six feet wide at this juncture.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2006)

*Zeegra*

Zeegra's Initiative: 18

_1st Round:_ Zeegra spins around as she hears the warning, almost entangling herself in the ropes tied around her waists. Her voice carries the arcane power that is forming as she casts a spell into the direction of the spiders.

OOC: Casting _Glitterdust_. DC 16.

_2nd Round:_ Zeegra pulls out her crossbow and loads it.


----------



## Starman (Sep 18, 2006)

[sblock=Initiative]
Cellan 6 & Manakar 11
[/sblock]

Manakar, not comfortable on the uneven ground, stays next to his master, attacking any of the creatures that come near him or Cellan. The druid drops _fog cloud_ for _summon nature's ally II_ to summon a small earth elemental. He places it right behind one of the spiders and orders it to attack.

The next round, Manakar continues to hold his ground in front of his master, viciously snapping at any spiders in reach. Cellan pulls out his sling and readies a bullet to fire. The earth elemental continues to pound its target.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 18, 2006)

*Herev*

Init on steep stairs (1d20+2=16) 
With no ranged weapons at all and being the last, Herev Hold his ground, sits and holds the rope as hard as he can to balance those who might fall.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2006)

*Cian*

Cian cannot help but have a sharp intake of breath at the sight of the dipping fangs of the spiders. He recovers quickly and fires his crossbow at the lead spider. "Easy Keita, stay with me. Stay calm girl," he says in a surprizingly calm steady voice that is out of step with the fear he feels. That voice continues to sing out a rousing song of inspiration to the others. He plants his feet wide apart and takes a firm grip on the rope hopeful that his meager strength will be enough if his fellows begin to tumble. 

[sblock]+5 Ranged, Heavy Crossbow, 1d10+0 pierce, 19-20/x2, 120'r  
Inspire Courage-An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

"Incoming!", Shouts Cole as grabs his sword in one hand and the rope in the other. "Hold the line!" He calls back as shifts his wieght into a defensive fighting stance. 

OCC: Full Defense


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 21, 2006)

[sblock=OOC for Fenris]Actions, please.  I'll move combat along once you've posted or tomorrow night, whichever comes first.[/sblock][sblock=OOC for Everyone]If you did not roll initiative or your actions using Invisible Castle, now's a good time to rectify the situation.  

Apologies for the delay.  I would have checked in and posted last night, but I spent the evening moving furniture, and I was less than coherent when I was done.  [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 21, 2006)

KJ
[sblock] Sorry, busy week.

Ghur Stairs Init (1d20+3=23) 

(I am assuming from your post that we are in an area where Ghur can stand)

Ghur will draw his bow and fire an arrow at the closest spider, second round he will use rapid fire and fire two arrows at an unengaged spider.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2006)

*Cian*

[sblock]Initiative (1d20+3=22) [/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 22, 2006)

*Initiative*
Ghur 23
Cian 22a
Keita 22b
Spiders 21
Zeegra 18a
Zottel 18b
Herev 16
Cole 13
Manakar 11
Cellan 6

*Round 1*
Ghur draws his bow and fires at the nearest spider, hitting — the arrow lodges in the spider's abdomen, and a black ichor oozes out [4 hp dmg].  It doesn't seem particularly badly hurt.  Shortly after this, Cian lands a bolt just to the side of it; you can almost make out the creature's heartbeat based on the rhythm of blood oozing from the wound [4 hp dmg].  Then, the spiders attack.  Two of the spiders leap forward towards the back of your ranks, attacking Herev and Ghur on their way up the mountain.  Surprisingly, they both miss, but the party is now surrounded.  The other spider pounces on Cellan, ripping at the druid's neck with its mandibles [8 hp dmg]; Cellan feels a bit sluggish suddenly [1 Dex dmg].

Zeegra takes a moment to cast _glitterdust_ on the spider closest to Cellan, covering the arachnid with a light coating of golden motes.  Herev and Cole stand at the ready.  Cellan starts to chant, invoking the elders of the earth.

*Conditions*
Cellan 17/25 hp, Dex 14/15
Spider A, blinded 



Spoiler



18/26 hp


Spider B, uninjured 



Spoiler



26/26 hp


Spider C, uninjured 



Spoiler



26/26 hp


[sblock=OOC]I'd say that circumstances have changed sufficiently to justify a new set of actions for the next round.  If you're happy with your old action for round 2, just repost it.  

Side note: I realized that I've been misinterpreting the rules for summoning creatures — because it has a casting time of 1 round, a _summon_ spell won't take effect until just before the caster's _next_ action.  I think I'd been just doing it as a full-round action.  Not quite the same thing.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 22, 2006)

*Herev*

Realizing the immediate threat the spider impose, Herev release the straps of his warhammer, leans back on the stairs, wield his weapon in the air and Strikes the spider in triumph (Attack=25 Dmg=9)

Hold your ground!
he shouts to his companions
do not move too much unless it's necessary


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2006)

*Cian*

"Down Keita, don't move girl." The Dark elf begins his encouraging tune, while doing his best to act as a base for the others, by hanging on tight.  

[sblock]Bardic Music as planned above.[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Sep 24, 2006)

Manakar continues to hold his ground in front of his master, viciously snapping at any spiders in reach. Cellan stabs at the spider next to him with his spear without much success. The earth elemental continues to pound its target.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 24, 2006)

Pleased that his feet are with him this time, Cole sees an opening within the spiders defenses. Without hesitation he blunges his sword deep into the very heart of the attacking spider next to Cellan. _Not today vermin!_

OOC: First roll balance check, second roll critical, third roll confirm critical and damage. Strad's dice God's took pitty on me


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 25, 2006)

[sblock=Assumption]Ghur acts as previously stated.  Zeegra acts as previously stated, as per Thanee's post in the OOC thread.[/sblock]*Initiative*
Ghur 23
Cian 22a
Keita 22b
Spiders 21
Zeegra 18a
Zottel 18b
Herev 16
Cole 13
Manakar 11
Small Earth Elemental 7
Cellan 6

*Round 2*
Ghur pulls out two arrows, peppering the nearest spider's immediate vicinity but missing twice.  Cian starts singing while Keita holds fast at his side.

Meanwhile, the spiders pounce — Herev and Cellan are able to fend their attackers off, but Ghur is broadsided by his spider, which bites deep into his shoulder [11 hp damage].  Fortunately, the dwarf's superior constitution allows him to fight off the arachnid's venom and keep his wits about him.  Zeegra takes advantage of the spiders' preoccupation with her companions to load her crossbow, while her bobtail, Zottel, stands his ground.

Bracing himself against the stairs cleverly, Herev swings his warhammer into the side of the spider in front of him, creating a satisfying squishing noise.  On the other end of the line, Cole has similar luck with the spider in front of Cellan, which is finished off by Cellan's earth elemental shortly thereafter.

*Conditions*
*Party*: Inspire Courage (+1 morale bonus on attack, damage, saves against fear/charm)
Cellan 17/25 hp, Dex 14/15
Ghur 6/17 hp
Spider A, dead
Spider B, wounded 



Spoiler



17/26 hp


Spider C, uninjured 



Spoiler



26/26 hp


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 25, 2006)

*Herev*

Satisfying with the results of his previous attack, Herev is encouraged to strike the spider once more, he leans back again and wield his warhammer,   Bits of the Earth itself flies in the air as his massive warhammer strikes the rocks 

Natural 1


----------



## Thanee (Sep 25, 2006)

*Zeegra*

Zeegra aims her crossbow at the wounded spider and fires a bolt into the arachnid's direction, while Zottel remains at her side, ready to defend against any attackers, that dare to come closer.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

Cian continues his song of encouragement and holds his place carefully in case someone falls. 

[sblock]Can Cian reach out to cast a cure on Ghur without moving from his place?[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 26, 2006)

Ghur drops his bow and draws his sword making a vicious stab  at the spider that bit him.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 26, 2006)

_One down..._ Cole quickly sizes up the remaining spiders and waits for the prime moment to make his attack. 

OOC: Not too sure where the spiders are in relations to Cole's position on the stairs. If Cole can make an attack without moving he will, if not he will aid someone who can.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 26, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I'll give Starman a few more hours to reply before I run the next round of combat.

As a side note, I told my other group this, and I'll tell y'all, too — I'm still having some Internet troubles.  If I disappear, that's why.[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 27, 2006)

[sblock=OOC for Bloodweaver1]It's going to be hard for Cole to move and attack, as he's on one end of the line, the two spiders are on the other, and you're all tied together with rope.  It'd look something like this (with the dashes representing rope):

Ce/Ma--Co--Ze/Zo--Ci/Ke--Gh/Spider--He/Spider

Hope that makes sense.  Side note: the stairs are ~5 ft. wide.[/sblock][sblock=OOC for Scotley]Yes, he can.[/sblock][sblock=OOC for Everyone]Just a reminder that melee combat will require, unless you have your PC do something inventive, like Herev, and lay back against the stairs, DC 13 Balance or Dex checks.  Note that Bloodweaver1 did make a Balance check last round.[/sblock]*Initiative*
Ghur 23
Cian 22a
Keita 22b
Spiders 21
Zeegra 18a
Zottel 18b
Herev 16
Cole 13
Manakar 11
Small Earth Elemental 7
Cellan 6

*Round 3*
Ghur drops his bow and draws his sword, but slips on the stairs before he can finish his attack.  Cian continues singing, while Keita holds her ground.  The two spiders attack Herev and Ghur again, oblivious to the fact that their packmate has fallen.  Herev, again, fends off the attack, but Ghur is bitten again, slightly below the wound on his shoulder [4 hp damage].  Again, he shakes off the poison, but he's substantially worse for the wear nonetheless.

Zeegra quickly takes advantage of the wounded spider's exposed flank (left open while it attacks Herev), firing a bolt at it.  She misses wide, and the bolt flies off the side of the mountain.  Herev quickly attempts to attack the spider, too, but misses, striking the rocks full on with the head of the hammer.  The resultant vibrations are too much for the warrior to handle, and the hammer slips from his grasp and skitters down the mountain stairs a little bit, coming to rest at the feet of Ghur.

Cole delays.  Cellan holds his ground, while his earth elemental moves up the line towards Ghur's spider.[sblock=OOC for Bloodweaver1]Let me know when and how you'd like to act.[/sblock][sblock=OOC for Starman]I just picked the most logical action I could for your elemental.  IIRC, he still has another round left at least.[/sblock]*Conditions*
_Party_: Inspire Courage (+1 morale bonus on attack, damage, saves against fear/charm)
Cellan 17/25 hp, Dex 14/15
Ghur 2/17 hp
Spider A, dead
Spider B, wounded 



Spoiler



17/26 hp


Spider C, uninjured 



Spoiler



26/26 hp


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2006)

*Cian*

The bard changes his song and calls upon his magic to heal. He reaches out to Ghur both to http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py?u=Cian&r=1&d=1d8+3&n=cure&a=Roll+the+dice him and to steady him. 

[sblock]Cure light wounds on Ghur. Note the effects of his inspire courage bardic music will continue for 3 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Sep 27, 2006)

Manakar stays by Cellan's side, only attacking if any of the spider's is within reach. Cellan drops spider climb to cast summon nature's ally II again, this time calling an air elemental and placing directly behind one of the spiders. The earth elemental moves toward its target and swings its mighty fists of rock at it.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole attempts to move up the line to help those in need, but currently finds the rope to be more hampering  then helping.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 28, 2006)

*Herev*

My hammer !!
Calls Herev angrily as it falls down the steepy stairs, he draws the bastard sword that he took from the big Hooved creature back in the ruined tower.
Die, you stinking insect.
He shouts and tries to land the sword on the spider.

[sblock=ooc]
I don't know the statistics of that sword, it could be even magical.
So roll it for me with this bonus – attack +6 , Dmg +3 [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 28, 2006)

Fearful of becoming the next item to skid down th stairs, Ghur holds tight to the rope and threatens the spider with his sword.

OOC:[sblock] Full Defense! Does that require a balance roll?[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 30, 2006)

[sblock=OOC for Fenris]Nope.[/sblock][sblock=OOC for Strahd]You'll have to stand up from "prone" to draw the bastard sword (the way you're leaning back on the stairs will make it a bit awkward), so it's a move action and a move action.[/sblock]*Initiative*
Ghur 23
Cian 22a
Keita 22b
Spiders 21
Zeegra 18a
Zottel 18b
Herev 16
Cole 13
Manakar 11
Small Earth Elemental 7
Cellan 6

*Round 4*
Ghur focuses on keeping his wits about him, as Cian reaches out to heal him [+7 hp for Ghur].  The spiders attack, but both Herev and Ghur are able to defend themselves adequately.  Meanwhile, from the middle rank, Zeegra is able to load her crossbow and attacks, sinking a bolt into the spider in front of Ghur [5 hp damage].

Herev stands and draws the big svirfneblin's bastard sword, while Cole tries to move up the line towards the melee combat.  Cellan's earth elemental attacks one spider, unsuccessfully, before disappearing in a cloud of dust, and the druid begins chanting once again.

*Conditions*
_Party_: Inspire Courage (+1 morale bonus on attack, damage, saves against fear/charm), 3 rounds left
Cellan 17/25 hp, Dex 14/15
Ghur 9/17 hp
Spider A, dead
Spider B, wounded 



Spoiler



17/26 hp


Spider C, uninjured 



Spoiler



21/26 hp


[sblock=OOC]Next round, please. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2006)

*Cian*

With careful moves, Cian begins to reload his crossbow.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 30, 2006)

*Herev*

Herev grips the sword in the hilt, adjusting himself for the new weapon, he swings it and  miss. (1d20+6=8, 1d8+3=4)


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2006)

*Zeegra*

Elated by her successful shot, Zeegra loads her crossbow once more to shoot the spider, that is attacking Ghur.


----------



## Starman (Sep 30, 2006)

_Damn, I hoped the elemental would do more_, Cellan thinks. _Maybe this one will do the trick._

Manakar continues to stay by his master's side. The druid fires a bullet from his sling at one of the spiders. The air elemental attacks the other.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole's finally come to the conclusion that ropes and him simply do not get along as he not moved an inche from his original position. His fustration is reaching new hights.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 1, 2006)

*Initiative*
Ghur 23
Cian 22a
Keita 22b
Spiders 21
Zeegra 18a
Zottel 18b
Herev 16
Cole 13
Manakar 11
Small Air Elemental 7
Cellan 6

*Round 5*
Ghur, somewhat heartened by Cian's healing but still cautious, continues to fend off the spider with his sword.  Cian loads his crossbow and fires at the spider in front of Ghur.  He misses wide, but misses harmlessly, slipping a bit on the stairs.  The spiders chitter and gibber before lunging at their prey again, Herev dodges again, but Ghur nearly loses his off-hand forearm as he tries to ward off the spider's bite [7 damage].  His earlier luck has seemed to turn from bad to worse, and he feels sick almost instantly [3 Dex Damage].

Zeegra's attack this round is also successful, and the spider fighting Ghur shrieks with pain.  Herev and Cole are stymied by the conditions this round, as is Cellan, but the druid's air elemental's attack connects with the spider attacking Ghur, and the tide of the battle might be turning slowly.

*Conditions*
_Party_: Inspire Courage (+1 morale bonus on attack, damage, saves against fear/charm), 2 rounds left
Cellan 17/25 hp, Dex 14/15
Ghur 2/17 hp, Dex 14/17
Spider A, dead
Spider B, wounded 



Spoiler



17/26 hp


Spider C, heavily wounded 



Spoiler



9/26 hp


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 1, 2006)

*Herev*

Saying a silent prayer, Herev focus himself on the spider, trying to find a weak spot in the spider's defense he strikes hard and sinks the sword deep inside the bulbous furry body, causing much damage. (1d20+7 =19, 1d8+4=12) 

I included the inspire courage.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 1, 2006)

*Zeegra*

Hoping to free Ghur from the spider's relentless attacks, Zeegra once more loads her crossbow and shoots again, but this time the bolt does miss its target (most likely).


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Cole*

Cole continues to struggle the with rope. All the while he hopes the battle will soon be over with no more injuries to his fellow comrades. 


OOC: Damn Dice Gods!


----------



## Starman (Oct 2, 2006)

The air elemental again slams its airy fists into the spider, drawing ichor. Cellan fires another bullet, this one also at the spider attacking Ghur. Manakar continues to stay at the druid's side, growling at the spiders.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2006)

*Cian*

Seeing Ghur take another bad bite, Cian abondons his crossbow to call upon his healing magic once more. 

[sblock]Cure Light Wounds (1d8+3=11)[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 2, 2006)

*Initiative*
Ghur 23
Cian 22a
Keita 22b
Spiders 21
Zeegra 18a
Zottel 18b
Herev 16
Cole 13
Manakar 11
Small Air Elemental 7
Cellan 6

*Round 6*
Ghur, dangerously wounded, concentrates on warding off the spider, while Cian reaches forward to heal the dwarf again [+11 hp for Ghur].  The two spiders lunge again, but Ghur and Herev are able to defend themselves easily.

Zeegra's luck runs out, as her bolt flies high of the mark, but Herev is able to keep his feet under him as he drives the bastard sword deep into the spider's abdomen.  Cole continues to fight with the stairs and the rope and makes no impact on the combat in this round; neither does Cellan.  The air elemental, however, pummels the spider in front of Ghur with its fists.

Neither spider looks too steady on its feet.

*Conditions*
Party: Inspire Courage (+1 morale bonus on attack, damage, saves against fear/charm), 2 rounds left
Cellan 17/25 hp, Dex 14/15
Ghur 13/17 hp, Dex 14/17
Spider A, dead
Spider B, heavily wounded 



Spoiler



5/26 hp


Spider C, heavily wounded 



Spoiler



5/26 hp


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2006)

*Cian*

With hope that a simple spell will be enough to turn the tide, Cian incants briefly and with a gesture tries to daze one of the spiders to forestall an attack on his companions. 

OOC: [sblock]Daze on spider B. No effect if more than four hit dice.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 2, 2006)

*Herev*

Herev swings again the sword and tries to  chop (1d20+7 =14, 1d8+4=5) the spider's hairy legs.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 2, 2006)

Ghur nods a quick thanks to Cian for the healing and continues to focus on fending off the spider.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

After what seems like minutes, Cole finally manages to get through the rope  and up the stairs. With his blade in hand, Cole swings at what he hopes is a vulnerable spot within the spider's defenses.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“We almost got them!”_ Zeegra shouts, then looks after another bolt flying past the beasties.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 4, 2006)

*Initiative*
Ghur 23
Cian 22a
Keita 22b
Spiders 21
Zeegra 18a
Zottel 18b
Herev 16
Cole 13
Manakar 11
Small Air Elemental 7
Cellan 6

*Round 7*
Still wary, Ghur continues to stay on the defensive.  Cian casts a quick spell, and the spider in front of Ghur stops its attack and teeters precariously in front of the dwarf.  Meanwhile, the spider in front of Herev swoops in to attack, missing again.

From the middle ranks, Zeegra looses another bolt, missing wide, and Herev's attack is likewise ineffective.  Cole finally is able to move forward and join the melee, but he's no luckier than the canis or the other warrior.  Cellan, too, misses, although the air elemental manages to drop the spider in front of Ghur.

*Conditions*
Party: Inspire Courage (+1 morale bonus on attack, damage, saves against fear/charm), 2 rounds left
Cellan 17/25 hp, Dex 14/15
Ghur 13/17 hp, Dex 14/17
Spider A, dead
Spider B, heavily wounded 



Spoiler



5/26 hp


Spider C, dead


----------



## Starman (Oct 4, 2006)

Cellan lets out a triumphant cry as his summoned creature kills the spider. _One more to go._ He lets fly another bullet at the last one that flies far wide while his elemental attempts to get a few more hits in before disappearing in a puff of air.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 4, 2006)

*Herev*

Enough with you creature.
Calls Herev and end the menace and panic with a powerful slicing swing. (1d20+7 =24, 1d8+4=10)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 4, 2006)

*Cian*

Seeing that only one heavily wounded foe remains, Cian braces himself and supports the others by holding the rope.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 5, 2006)

*Initiative*
Ghur 23
Cian 22a
Keita 22b
Spiders 21
Zeegra 18a
Zottel 18b
Herev 16
Cole 13
Manakar 11
Small Air Elemental 7
Cellan 6

*Round 8*
Ghur continues to fight defensively, and Cian plants himself on the stairs, anchoring the rope.  The remaining spider, smelling fresh meat, lunges at Cole, biting him in the side [10 hp damage], and the warrior almost instantly feels ill, poison coursing through his veins [3 Dex damage].  Immediately after this, Zeegra launches another bolt, which sinks into the spider's head, right above the eyes, killing it.  And, finally, the combat is over.

*Cellan, Cole, Ghur*: Can you make Fort saves for me?  DC 14.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Cole fights with all of his soul, and hopefully fights off  the infectous poison.


----------



## Starman (Oct 5, 2006)

Cellan flops down on the stairs, weary from the fight and from the poison coursing through his veins.

"Ugh, Manakar, I don't feel so well," the druid mutters, gripping his wolf friend.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 5, 2006)

*Herev*

Placing the sword aside, Herev calls for Ghur to pass his warhammer back, the warhammer lies at the dwarf's feet.
Then he checks if all are ok.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2006)

*Cian*

The dark elf carefully reloads his crossbow. "I can help cure the bites, but I fear that the poison is beyond my meager magic."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 5, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“Nasty beasts,”_ Zeegra comments the now dead spiders. _“You don't look too well, you think we can still make it to the top?”_

_Hopefully there aren't more of those around..._ the canis kobold doesn't speak her last thought aloud, while probably the others also think the same, she doesn't want to unsettle them.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 6, 2006)

Ghur Fort Save (1d20+2=8) ]Wearily, Ghur reaches down to grab the warhammer to toss it back up the stair to Herev.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 7, 2006)

*Cellan, Ghur*: You feel your muscles seize up and freeze.  You are unable to move at all.[sblock=OOC for Everyone]You're maybe three-fifths up the side of the mountain, and it is evening, just around dusk.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 8, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

"A most unfortunate situation we find ourselves in. We can try to continue in the dark with our poisoned companions, try to rest on the stairs, or go back down even further. If it is at all posible I'd say we try to keep moving."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 8, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“Most unfortunate, indeed. But we need to carry on. Resting here would be futile, and not very refreshing either. Can we carry them?”_


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

Placing his sword back into its sheath, Cole sizes up his frozen compaigns with a weary eye and says, "I might be able to carry Ghur, but I will need help with the gear. Two other people should be able to carry Cellan.?"


----------



## Starman (Oct 8, 2006)

Cellan feels a moment of panic come over him as he realizes that he cannot move. He tries to steady his breathing and is able to calm down. Unable to do anything else, he tries to meditate on nature and life as his companions decide what to do for the night.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 10, 2006)

Ghur is not as placid as Cellan, flowing his body into meditation. No a dwarf fights and resists to his last ounce of effort. So Ghur lay there, sticken on the stone, yet he fought to move a muscle, any muscle, too stupid or stubborn to give up, yet not doing anything to prevent to help his friends to what ever they wished besides utter a few choked off grunts.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

"I can carry a little gear and Keita even more. We should wrap them carefully, they will generate little warmth when not moving."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 16, 2006)

As you deliberate, you find that the spider's poison wears off of Ghur and Cellan and they're able to move again, although they and Cole are still a bit more sluggish than usual.  

Climbing up the mountain stairs takes the rest of the night and a good chunk of the morning, and you manage to avoid any more predators as you climb — or, rather, you might have moved well out of their hunting range.  The higher you get on the mountain, the quieter things are.  Finally, just as the sun reaches the half-way point of its daily ascent, you reach the plateau at the top of the mountain.

Snow covers the ground around you, and a few blasted stumps break the monotony of the immediate area.  Set a little back on the plateau is a giant, ornate tower with a round, wide base that narrows into a minaret with an onion-shaped crown and beacon atop of it.  Outside the door of the tower, you can see two bulky svirfneblin with halberds; they make no special movement or any indication that they've seen you.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2006)

*Cian*

Awed at how such a fine tower could be constructed in such a difficult to reach location, Cian examines it admiringly. He then turns his attention to the 'blasted stumps', wondering what they've wandered into.


----------



## Starman (Oct 17, 2006)

Cellan feels exhausted by the time the group gets to the tower. "Uh...I'm not sure I'm, uhm, up to another, uh, confrontation now, friendly or not," the druid says. "Can't we, uhm, go sleep first?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 18, 2006)

"That indeed may be the best course of action. Though diplomacy will be our key here I think. As our captive told us, dissention is rife here."  says Ghur.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

“Strategists might argue that resting before a fight is our best option…” Says Cole as he takes time to carefully look over the gate guards, “And I just might be in agreement.” He finishes. 

Moving to the large warrior, he motions towards the large sword on his back and asks, “That’s a nice sword you have, how’s the balance on it?”


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 19, 2006)

[sblock=OOC for Bloodweaver1]If you're talking to Herev, I believe Strahd is on vacation for a few more days.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]I'll give everyone else until midmorning tomorrow to pop in; otherwise, I push on, assuming that you decide to rest for a while.[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 20, 2006)

[sblock=OOC/Pushing On]I'm going to assume that you rest for the evening.  You can rest as long as you want — nothing happens.  When you break camp, everything is exactly as it was before you went to camp.  The two bulky svirfneblin (or two just like them) are stationed in the same place.[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Oct 20, 2006)

Cellan blows into his hands and rubs them together. "Well, uh, should we, uhm, talk to them or sneak past them?" he asks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 20, 2006)

*Herev*



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Moving to the large warrior, he motions towards the large sword on his back and asks, “That’s a nice sword you have, how’s the balance on it?”



I took it from the big warrior in the ruined tower … oh … you met us afterwards.
We fought a big hooved creature and this sword belonged to him, but I prefer my Warhammer
He says and taps his beloved weapon.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2006)

*Cian*

Waking chilly and a little stiff, Cian joins the others in discussing options. "If we try to sneak in and get caught we will have no where to retreat. I shudder to think about making our way down those stairs with an angry force on our heels. Let's try diplomacy. If they were inclined to turn away visitors they could have sent us packing last night."


----------



## Starman (Oct 24, 2006)

Cellan nods, scratching Manakar behind his ears. "Uhm, well, let's, uh, talk to them then."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 24, 2006)

*Herev*

What about resting?
Ask the big warrior in concern
We surely need some, some of us are not in a shape for another fight … if occurs


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

"For once, not fighting just might be a good idea this time..." Cole mentions to the others as he sizes up the possible oppistion. "Who wants to be our speaker?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 25, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Waking chilly and a little stiff, Cian joins the others in discussing options. "If we try to sneak in and get caught we will have no where to retreat. I shudder to think about making our way down those stairs with an angry force on our heels. Let's try diplomacy. If they were inclined to turn away visitors they could have sent us packing last night."





"Prudent arguement Cian. I nominate Cain here to lead our discussion." volunteers Ghur.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2006)

*Cian*

"Thank you Ghur, I appreciate the vote of confidence. Unless someone objects I suggest we simply ask to see the master of the house?"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2006)

*Zeegra*

Zeegra nods. _“Yes, I think we should do that. Surely they can be reasoned with, if approached diplomatically.”_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 27, 2006)

[sblock=Assumption]You approach the guards and Cian asks to see the master of the house.[/sblock]The guards don't flinch until you ask to see the "master of the house."  When you ask, one of them actually smiles.  "Of course."  The two of them pound the hafts of their halberds into the ground and the gate between them rises, opening up into an ornate open-air courtyard with a reflecting pool.  Despite the snow outside, the courtyard is warm and the air dry, and the water ripples gently.  All in all, once inside, it feels like late spring.

As the last of your group enters, the two guards follow behind you, stomping their halberds again.  The gate closes, and the pair of them relax, putting down their polearms.  The one that spoke before speaks again.  "We've been waiting for you in that snow for weeks now."  

His companion nods.  "Thought you'd never show.  The Mahatkata should be here in a moment."  He points to a balcony up on the side of the tower.  

After a few moments, tall man with bronze skin and white hair, dressed in a light cotton shirt and pants appears.  He looks down on your group and bows.  "I am the Mahatkata.  And _you_ are from the south."  He turns to Cian.  "Mostly."  His speaking voice is low and clear and clean.  "I think I can guess at what you want, but why don't you tell me."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 27, 2006)

*Herev*

Herev bows but leave the talking to the others


----------



## Starman (Oct 29, 2006)

Cellan shuffles his feet nervously. _I better not say anything. I'd mess it up._ The druid looks down at the ground and absent-mindedly scratches Manakar.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2006)

*Cian*

The bard speaks up without hesitation. "My companions and I seek enlightenment. We are told that great wisdom resides on this mountaintop."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 30, 2006)

"Flattery will get you everywhere," says the man, smiling.  "Why don't I come down to you?"  He climbs to the edge of the balcony and jumps down into the courtyard.  He lands gracefully.  "Names and introductions.  I am, of course, the Mahatkata, but you have me at a sizeable disadvantage as to who you are?  Names, introductions.  Etcetera, etcetera.  And then we can discuss what you would like to know, perhaps over a meal?"  He turns to face Cian.[sblock=OOC]Spot checks, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2006)

*Cian*

"My name is Cian Arranz, a humble lore keeper of the elves."

[sblock=ooc]Spot Check (1d20+4=20)[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2006)

*Herev*

Herev Matumb
says the black skinned warrior.

Spot (1d20+1=14)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

"Braddock, Cole Braddock." Says the dextrous warrior.

Spot: 16


----------



## Fenris (Oct 31, 2006)

"Ghur Zukul" says Ghur with a slight bow.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 31, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“I'm Zeegra, and this is Zottel. Pleased to meet you.”_


OOC: Spot 0


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 31, 2006)

[sblock=Spot, DC 15]The ground where he landed is cracked in a cobweb pattern.  Only something much larger than the Mahatkata could have made those dents.[/sblock]"A pleasure to meet all of you.  I so rarely get visitors here."  He starts to head towards the other end of the courtyard and a set of large, ornate oak doors.  Once there, he claps his hands and the doors open to a large room with white marble floors and walls.  In the center is a large table, close to the ground, surrounded by white pillows with silver trim and tassles.  At least ten svirfneblin, dressed entirely in white, stand around the perimeter of the room.  He claps his hands, and two of them bow and leave.

"They're going to fetch some wine and start dinner.  We can talk," he says as he gestures to the table and pillows.  "Why don't you start by telling me what you'd like to know?"  He finds a large soft pillow, pulls it towards the table, and sits down, Indian-style.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 1, 2006)

*Herev*

I doubt we'll get information for free in here, this place is too weird and the master's calmness is quite intimidating.
Herev whisper to Zeegra and Ghur as they enter.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 2, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I doubt we'll get information for free in here, this place is too weird and the master's calmness is quite intimidating.
> Herev whisper to Zeegra and Ghur as they enter.





Ghur whispers back to Herev "Remember that we may be useful to him against his rivals"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

_What do I want to know?_ A small smirk leaks out onto Cole's face as he repeats the question in his mind. _Simple, how do I remove those with power and give it to the powerless._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 2, 2006)

"Master Braddock," says the Mahatkata, smiling (he's always smiling), "something amuses you?"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“We seek knowledge about the generals and what forces they command,”_ Zeegra says forthright. _“And we heard that you are the one to ask about these matters.”_


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Master Braddock," says the Mahatkata, smiling (he's always smiling), "something amuses you?"




"Your demour." Says Cole quit honestly. "The roads have been very harsh to us and it is refreshing if not amusing to see a place so untouched and people so positive."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 3, 2006)

The Mahatkata shrugs at Cole.  "You make the best out of what you have.  And what we have here is excellent in terms of resources, company, and entertainment.  And, besides, the location is secure, and we're more than capable of defending it against anyone that might want to attack it."

As he's about to address Zeegra's question, one of the svirfneblin that had been sent off to cook returns with a tray full of carafes and large ivory goblets.  "Ah, the wine.  Delightful.  It's ancient, possibly a good deal older than you, Master Arranz.  Please, help yourselves.  There's plenty where it came from."  As he pours the wine, he speaks to the canis and the rest of you.

"The generals.  There are five: the Frost Maiden, the Winged Prince, the Carver, the Hanged Man, and the Poet.  There are rumors that the Poet has been killed, but my agents have learned nothing reliable about that.  They arrived here from lands over the seas to the far north, in giant black boats, along with their retinues.  They're all incredibly competent and incredibly egotistical, tending to surround themselves with things that they're fond of or creating aesthetics for themselves and their troops.  It's foolish and asinine, but when you're as powerful as they are, your power can buy you a great deal of leeway in how you present yourself.  For instance, the Carver tends to favor heavily armored troops with bladed weapons or claws that can get upon your men faster than you realize they're coming.  The Winged Prince prefers, well, creatures and troops with wings; hit and run tactics, and so on.  But, perhaps I can explain things better if you explain what specifically you'd like to know: deployments, composition, historical tendencies?  And, even better, why _do_ you want this knowledge?"  He finishes a glass of wine and pours another for himself.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 6, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Hi, folks.  I'm not going to roleplay this conversation by myself.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2006)

*Cian Dark Elf Bard*

"I see we have come to the right place," says Cian sipping the ancient wine slowly and breathing deeply of its bouqet. "You might say we are scouts. Our quest is to discover the nature of those in power and the forces at their disposal." Holding his glass up he adds, "Your wine is excellent." 

[sblock=OOC]Sorry I've been a little over commited lately, but I should be able to get better posts up this week.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

"I guess the simplist answer is that we wish to put an end to thier reign. Like Cian says we were originally scouts. An advance team with an objective of setting up camp and establishing supply routes. However, I think it is fair to assume that our mission has *evolved*.  "


----------



## Thanee (Nov 6, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“Thank you for the wine. It tastes most delicious.”_

Zeegra takes another nip from the glass, before she goes on.

_“The Frost Maiden... We have heard this name before. We have met one of her followers. In fact, he sent us here. This is all very confusing. He said, that we were of some use to her, and that there is something here, which we would want, though we do not have the slightest idea yet, what that might be.”_

_“I surely hope, that we do not end up in battle with the forces of these generals. Maybe we should do as he suggested and try to clear out Delzomen's Forge to bring back what we find in the depths. He said, the Ice Queen would grant an audience to anyone that can do that.”_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 8, 2006)

He smiles at the compliments to his wine.  "It _is_ good, isn't it?  An advance force?  From whom have you been sent?"

[In response to Cian] "Fair enough.  I think the names of the generals are fairly descriptive, but a brief overview of their forces should be helpful enough for your purposes.  All their troops have their origin in either the Nine Hells or the Abyss, although, after some 20 centuries, many have...gone native, as the Frost Maiden's svirfneblin have.  You should, as best you can, outfit yourselves with cold iron weapons, silvered weapons, holy water, and so on — my outfitters might be able to help you with some of that.  For a nominal price."  

He continues.  "Really, it would be more instructive for you to know of their politics and relationships before the composition of their troops, I think.  The Frost Maiden — whom you've heard of," he smiles at Zeegra, "is currently...out of favor with the other four.  She feels somewhat neglected as she mans the front lines.  And not entirely undeservedly so.  The leverage she thought it would buy her with the others never materialized.  I mean, it really just opened the way for the Hanged Man to seize power and grab the Throne of Kith Kisane.  The Carver and the Winged Prince each man one of the coasts and serve as lieutenants to the Hanged Man; they're little more than his lackeys, but I've heard rumors over the centuries about one or the other aiming to dispatch of his opposite and then take the Throne from the Hanged Man.  As for the Poet, he's dead or hiding, but he was always the wild card in the bunch.  Auril, the Frost Maiden, might be at odds with them, but she always was and always will be to one degree or another.  (Of course her servant thinks you'll be of use to her — you could blow this whole thing open.)  Still, no one ever knew what the Poet wanted."  He drinks more wine.

"As for there being something here that you want, I'm sure there is.  There are many things here that you'll want if your mission has evolved the way you imply it has."  He pauses.  "After all, I have the most extensive library of ancient texts and documents in the entire world.  I'm a bit of a collector.  And, I'll make an offer to you — you should meet with Auril and see what she wants — keep her at arm's length but use her...she should be an invaluable ally to you.  She always was to me.  I'll outfit you for an expedition to the Forge, for *free* (never mind the nominal price), if you'll agree to retrieve the journals of the Forge's master for me.  They aren't powerful, but they're of great interest to me.  And, while you're there, you can clean it out so you'll be ready to meet with her.  You can talk it over."  He stands, still smiling benignly.  "I need to check on dinner."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2006)

*Cian*

Dazzled by the posibility of getting a look at the library here and the journals to be found in the Forge, Cian's mind is racing. Once they have some privacy he says, "This sounds like too good an offer to pass up. As long as you all feel it meets the goals of your mission, I'm interested."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

"If something is too good to be true.. it probally isn't" Whispers Cole as he mules of the Host's offer.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 8, 2006)

"What other option do we have? Who else is offering us supplies and aid." offers Ghur


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 9, 2006)

*Herev*

We should take it …
Say the black skinned warrior.
I see no other choice


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 9, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

"So..." Sighs Cole, "What should we ask for? What do we want?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 9, 2006)

*Herev*



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> "So..." Sighs Cole, "What should we ask for? What do we want?"



Ranged weapon will be handy for me, climbing equipment and food and a trained animal to carry it for us, a Yak maybe


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

“Well, I’ve never been one to ask for hand-outs, but if they are offering…” Cole takes a moment to pounder what he could use and then says, “Well I could use a better sword or two, or possibly some sturdy light weight armor.”


----------



## Fenris (Nov 10, 2006)

"We will get everything we don't ask for. All he can say is no, so let's ask away."  sugggests Ghur.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Zeegra*

_“The offer seems reasonable to me, and we do have received quite a bit of help already, so it's just fair to give something in return,”_ Zeegra says.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2006)

*Cian*

Cian nods his agreement, wondering what he might find useful. "Certainly, a sure footed pack beast would be a blessing. Keita serves well enough, but if we add significant gear then we'll need it. Perhaps some cold iron and silver bolts as he suggests..."  The old elf continues to ponder possibilities.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 12, 2006)

The Mahatkata returns.  "Dinner should be out shortly.  I hope there are no objections to reindeer."  He sits.  "I hope you've been helping yourself to the wine while I've been gone.  Guests always seem to be rather shy about that, but it's out there for you."  He folds his hands and leans towards you.   "So, have you made a decision?"  He smiles.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 12, 2006)

*Cian*

Cian glances at the group members once more to see if anyone raises an objection before he accepts on behalf of the party...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 14, 2006)

[sblock=Assumption]There's been no objection in a day and a half, so I'm going to assume, based on the previous conversation that you accept the Mahatkata's offer.[/sblock]The Mahatkata smiles.  "Very well, then.  After dinner, please see my major domo, Arjuna (he'll be the svirfneblin with the red sash; he's been tending to business in the gardens), and make any requests you might have for equipment.  He'll fill your order to the best of his ability based on the materials in my stores.  After that, he can show you to your quarters, if you would like to spend a night in a proper bed instead of the side of a mountain."

Just as he finishes this sentence, dinner comes out.  It's broiled reindeer flanks, seasoned with some sort of fennel-based rub, with a side of greens and what appears to be some form of russet potato.  Baskets filled with a hearty, brown bread are brought to the table shortly thereafter, with a frargrant oil for dipping and seasoning.  The Mahatkata briefly bows his head.  Then, raising it, he implores all of you to dig in.  "We can keep talking, of course, do you have any more questions for me?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2006)

*Cian*

"A fine spread you have here, by far the best I've eaten in some time. I would be honored to sleep under your roof." He takes another bite and continues, "What sort of equipment can we expect to be available? We do not wish to strech the bounds of hospitality."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 14, 2006)

"What type of equipment?" repeats the Mahatkata between mouthfuls.  "We have a fully stocked armory with well-made weapons and armor, some of which dates back to the last Peloran Crusade.  Standard equipment, such as shovels, lanterns, torches, iron rations, and the such, is plentiful, too.  I can also have the priest at my chapel provide you with some healing draughts and other minor magical charms, although you would, naturally, have to take what we have there."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

"I had this unusual dream not too long ago..." Interjects the lean warrior. With a concerned tone he lays out his dream of the Ice Queen in detail to their new host. At the end of the tale he looks across the room and says, "I am uncertain of what to make of this. We all had similar dreams of the Ice Queen. All at the same time. Is this just coincidence? Or is the Ice Queen reaching out to us? And if so why?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 16, 2006)

"My knowledge is entirely of this world, Master Braddock," laughs the Mahatkata.  "The hobgoblins of the south were once well known for their ability to interpret dreams.  I'm afraid that art is beyond my ken, however.  You'll have to wait for answers."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 16, 2006)

*Herev*

Oh, Honorable Mahatkata, I plea before you kind sir to bring me the following equipment as they would be most helpful for me to help the group and to oppose the armies of the generals.
He says with the most delicate and well-mannered word he ever used.
I need a good, hard, protective armor to protect my body, as I am no skilled with spells but I engage in close combat with my foes. (Full plate or magical chain mail)
Climbing Equipment should be handy, as we need to deal with those dangerous and treacherous mountains. (Climbing Kit)
A ranged weapon of some sort, to help me deal flying enemies, where my trustworthy hammer cannot reach. (Composite Longbow).
It is a burden to carry food and stuff, we request from his graceful master a beast, a mountain beast that would carry the equipment for us (Yak or any kind of similar animal). And if magical assistance the lord can provide, I ask for potions that can heal my wounds and strengthen my muscles (Cure and Bull's str. Potions)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 17, 2006)

He smiles benignly at Herev.  "I'll pass word along to my major domo, and we will do our best."[sblock=OOC]If everyone's ready, we can hop along to the next stage (talking with Arjuna regarding getting outfitted for your next adventure).  For the record, something like this (the list of requests in character with OOC annotations) is great.    If no one posts any questions or anything for the Mahatkata, I'll wrap up dinner and move along to Arjuna in the morning.[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 17, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]That should have been Arjuna and "after dinner," not the next morning.[/sblock]After dinner is over, the Mahatkata calls in Arjuna, his major domo, and bids all of you goodnight.  "I'll see you in the morning before you depart for breakfast.  In the meantime, please enjoy yourselves here at my tower."

Arjuna is a tall svirfneblin, of a similar build to the caster that you met below Kor Drakel.  He wears all white, marred only by a blood red sash, and wears his hair and beard closely cropped.  He bows low to you.  "His holiness, the Mahatkata, has instructed me to equip you.  Please follow me."  He bows again, before turning and leading you deep into the tower's basements and into the armory.  Gleaming weapons and armor line the walls, engraved with elaborate scrollwork and designs that speak to an earlier age, predating the retreat south.  A few svirfneblin armorers sit at benches cleaning weapons and oiling armor.  Turning to your group, he says, "Please feel free to help yourself here.  The smiths can help you with anything you need and can requisition any mundane goods for you.  If you need anything magical or exotic, please let me know now, and I will see if I can find it in our vaults for you."  Another bow.[sblock=A Note]Any mundane equipment, within reason, and mundane masterwork armor or weapons can be found here.  Just let me know what you'll be wanting to pick up.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2006)

*Zeegra*

Zeegra's eyes widen as she looks around, seeing all the wealth displayed here.

_“Thank you. I do not really need anything, other than provisions. Of course, if you had a map of the region or some books to learn more about your beautiful land and its inhabitants, I would be most interested in.”_


----------



## Fenris (Nov 20, 2006)

Ghur browses through the armory, admiring the workmanship as much as looking for pieces he may find useful.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 21, 2006)

Between your own searches and Arjuna's work, you are able to gather the following packets of supplies.  Materials Arjuna has gathered at your request are identified with small, carefully hand-written tags.

*Cian*: a darkwood mw light crossbow with a tiger's paw engraved into the end of the grip and twenty masterwork bolts, masterwork studded leather (light tan with glittering steel studs), a climbing kit, a _wand of cure light wounds_ [caster level 3, 25 charges], the reins for a giant white ox

*Cole* a darkwood mw composite longbow with twenty mw black-feathered arrows, a mithral chain shirt with an ornate overlay around the neck in an almost elven style, potions of _bull's strength, barskskin, and cure moderate wounds_ in dark leather pouches and stoppered with wax

*Ghur* a mw shortsword made out of a dark blue, opaque metal [mw blue ice shortsword — weight one half normal], a simple mithral chain shirt with no special marks, twenty black-feathered MW arrows, mw thieves' tools, two potions of _cat's grace_ in dark leather pouches and stoppered with wax

*Herev* a jet black warhammer with each face of the head modeled after a cat's paw [mw cold iron warhammer], mw enameled half-plate (mostly white, but with careful blue engravings on the helm and chest, again, almost elven in design), potions of _bull's strength and cure moderate wounds_ in dark leather pouches and stoppered with wax, a climbing kit

*Zeegra* a climbing kit, a small black pearl with an arcane rune inscribed in it and set into an earring (_pearl of power I_), potions of _invisibility and cure light wounds_ in dark leather pouches and stoppered with wax, a small leather journal inscribed with a note to "be careful, as older versions of Draconic could be very tricky" (a journal, in code, detailing the areas north of the what you know as the Chasm; it'll take some translating, but you can use it as a reference book)

Also, you notice that Cellan and Manakar aren't currently with you.  Arjuna meets your inquiries with a gentle smile.  "He's in conversation with the Mahatkata at the moment."

*Cole*: Arjuna arranges for the bastard sword to be identified.  It is currently not enchanted, but it's design would lend it to enchanting later.  [Masterwork and well-balanced, +1 attack, +1 Init]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2006)

*Cian*

Deeply touched by the fine gifts, Cian immediately begins composing a ode to The Mahatkata in his head. "Thank you Arjuna for your help and these fine gifts. We shall do our best to use them wisely."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 27, 2006)

[sblock=Assumption]Equipment lists are acceptable, per the alterations in the OOC thread's latest post, and the party heads to bed.[/sblock]Your chambers are on one of the higher floors of the tower and provide a stunning view of the mountains.  It's still snowing outside the immediate vicinity of the Mahatkata's tower, so visibility beyond the mountains is poor, but the scenery is breathtaking nonetheless.  Sleeping on the pillows and mattresses in your rooms is very resting, and you wake up refreshed in the morning.

The Mahatkata, resplendent in white, greets your group after breakfast.  Cellan stands by his side.  "Good morning.  Your compatriot has asked to stay here, and I've agreed, as I have some rather vexing botanical problems.  For the rest of you, I hope you are rested and ready to go to the Forge.  Many, many years ago, I visited Delmozen to inquire about some variant simulcra he had been creating, but I found him to be arrogant and uncooperative and extremely inhospitable.  Because of this, I can teleport you to the entrance of the caves above the main chambers, but no farther.  The rest is up to you.  Do you have any questions or final requests?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 27, 2006)

*Herev*

Herev thanks the Mahatkata for the hospitability and shakes Cellan's hand.
I hope life will treat you well friend.
He feels ready enough to continue the mission.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole politely bows and offers his appreciation as well. With his newly acquired equipment he is eager to get back out onto the road.

OOC: Updated Character Sheet


----------



## Fenris (Nov 28, 2006)

Ghur bows slightly invoking a ancient dwarven phrase that until very recently had very litte meaning for him.

"May the skill of your craftsmen be a great as the mountains, and as enduring"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 2, 2006)

He smiles at Fenris' invocation of old Dwarven custom.  Turning to your group, he grins.  "To business, then.  When you have finished in the Forge, break this rod."  He hands it to Cian.  "It'll teleport you back to me.  Good luck and be careful."  He intones a few words, gestures a little, and, in a flash of white light, you disappear...

...reappearing, along with your animals and a giant white ox, on a icy permafrost-covered plateau.  Light snow falls all around you.  Thirty feet above you, on a rocky ledge in the side of a cliff, is a large cave opening, some twenty feet high at its apex.  Various ledges form a natural staircase leading to the cave.  Three strange humanoids stand at the edge.  They start screaming in a guttural tongue when they see you.  They are less than happy.

*OOC*: Initiative, please.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 2, 2006)

*Herev*

Drawing his Warhammer, Herev is ready for anything

init (1d20+2=11)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2006)

*Cian*

Pulling his cloak tighter in the sudden chill, Cian realizes he's under attack. He draws a bolt for his new crossbow.

OOC: Initiative (1d20+3=15)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Cole Braddock*

As quickly as they are magically thrown across time and vast distances, Coles's swords are in his hands at the ready and poised for combat. _They defently were not kidding around..._ 

Cole quickly runs ahead to face thier new foes. He hopes to close the distance quickly in order to give the casters more to cast thier spells

OOC: Init: 11 (1d20+4) First Round: Charge any viable target, if charging is not possible then will engage the nearest available target.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 5, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That's what y'all are looking at here.  And this is also a bump for Fenris and Thanee.   As a side note, these cats are hostile, so you might want, for efficiency's sake, to post a first round action — any time I ask for initiative, just go ahead and post your first round action.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2006)

*Cian*

With a quick command of "Keita Defend",  in elvish, Cian raises his crossbow and fires a bolt at the heart of the first charging foe.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 6, 2006)

*Zeegra*

Initiative 9 (Zeegra) & 9 (Zottel)


_“It would be best, if we move back now, unless you want to fight those... of course, it might be unavoidable, they might see it as a sign of weakness and attack, anyways.”_

Still, Zeegra follows her own counsel and takes a few steps away from the apparant foes, readying her crossbow, but holding it low for now.


OOC: Sorry, havn't been around at the weekend and am rather busy currently... if combat starts, Zeegra will just use her crossbow (attack 20/damage 1 *sting*).


----------



## Fenris (Dec 7, 2006)

Ghur quickly grabs his bow and fires off a pair of arrows at the leading humanoid.

OOC: Sorry KL, Time Warner has my cable off at home with the take over and I am super bust finishing up my dissertation. I will post  as I can. Things get better after the 15th


----------

